# February Birthstone Nails - Amethyst



## Dalylah (Jan 31, 2013)

In keeping with our monthly birthstone swatches, I present to you February amethyst. If you have purple swatches, feel free to post them in this thread. We'd love to see them!





Source, used with permission

Spa Ritual Shooting Star





Source, used with permission

Zoya Dannii





Source, used with permission

China Glaze Coconut Kiss





Source, used with permission

Nubar Hyacinth Sparkle





Source, used with permission

Nails, Inc Houses of Parliament





Source, used with permission

China Glaze Grape Pop





Source, used with permission

Finger Paints Movie in the Park





Source, used with permission

Nfu-oh 51





Source, used with permission

Nubar Violet Sparkle





Source, used with permission

Deborah Lippmann Private Dancer





Source, used with permission

butterLONDON Shambolic





Source, used with permission

China Glaze Sweet Hook





Source, used with permssion

OPI DS Temptation





Source, used with permission

Kat Von D High Voltage Lacquer Wonderchild





Source, used with permission

Nubar Vaso





Source, used with permission

Sally Hansen Purple Pizzazz





Source, used with permission

Nicole by OPI One Less Lonely Glitter


----------



## KeepOnSingin (Jan 31, 2013)

These are both NYC Purple Pizzazz Frost. The top has a shiny top coat (Seche Vite), and the bottom, a matte top coat (NYC Matte Me Crazy). These are my photos, taken by me after doing my nails  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Dalylah (Jan 31, 2013)

Beautiful, thank you for sharing!


----------



## amygab1126 (Jan 31, 2013)

OMG purple is my favorite nail color. These pics are gorgeous!!!


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Jan 31, 2013)

ahh I die, purple is my favorite color, I want all of these!


----------



## audiophilekate (Feb 3, 2013)

I need the Spa Ritual and/or Kat Von D polishes.


----------



## Miss Jess (Feb 4, 2013)

LOVE the first one (Source, used with permission Spa Ritual Shooting Star) and "Source, used with permission Nfu-oh 51"

I don't have many purple polishes .....  now I want to buy all of them.


----------

